
Ask HN: How to network in Bay Area? - um304
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer (focused on fronted) from Islamabad and visiting Bay Area 17th of this month. Along with my colleague Haris (who is focused on data-backend), we had been part of a Santa Clara based HealthCare IT startup, where we developed visualization systems for complex medical decisions. The startup unfortunately ran out of money after about 5 years which forced us to look for new opportunities.<p>Haris and I would like to be part of a growing startup where we could help them build complex dashboards or user interfaces. I&#x27;m wondering, while I am in Bay Area for 3 weeks, what would be the best way to find&#x2F;meet startup folks who might need our skill-sets. Will appreciate your ideas&#x2F;pointers&#x2F;suggestions.<p>Thanks,
Umar
======
turnip1979
Go to tech meet ups .. You could easily do one a day at least. Meetup.com

Also, check out hacker dojo in Mountain View.

If you have a car, do some fun sightseeing .. check out Muir woods, Carmel,
point Lobos, etc.

Rents, hotels are crazy expensive so hope you have budgeted for that.

